# [ANZEIGE] PCGH-Ratgeber: Gaming-PC-Konfiguration mit Core i9-12900K und RTX 3080 Ti für 3.100 Euro



## PCGH-Redaktion (19. Juni 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Ratgeber: Gaming-PC-Konfiguration mit Core i9-12900K und RTX 3080 Ti für 3.100 Euro*

					Sie wollen für einen Gaming-PC um die 3.000 Euro ausgeben? Dann sollten sich die PCGH-Ratgeber-Empfehlung mit Intel Core i9-12900K und der Geforce RTX 3080 Ti anschauen. 

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Ratgeber: Gaming-PC-Konfiguration mit Core i9-12900K und RTX 3080 Ti für 3.100 Euro*


----------

